# lightweight/road bike



## spoker (Dec 5, 2014)

lets see your light weight/road inexpensve bike and who changed the name from lightweight weight to road bike?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 9, 2014)

Newly introduced '77 model Raleigh Grand Prix, made in Nottingham May '76 and mine in August '76.  
Paint is original and so are brake calipers and headset, but my first rebuilt was around a stripped crank in '78 and this is the 3rd rebuild.


----------



## spoker (Dec 14, 2014)

kool


----------

